# Pictures from Storm in NJ 1/29/08



## Mow It All (Jul 13, 2006)

Here are a few pics from the big HEAT STORM we had in Jan.....It was 73 degrees for 2 days then in the 60s for another one......


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

nice....hey last week 70* this week snowing finally.... maybe wel get lucky todaypayup


----------



## Supper Grassy (May 31, 2007)

Where were those taken?


----------



## fatboyNJ (Dec 22, 2007)

looks like the place my boys ride FMX and film at....i really gota get out there 1 day


----------



## SteveJ (Jan 30, 2008)

Nice air! Now really impress me and lets see that same air going off that dune in the other direction!


----------



## ShadeTreeLandsc (Feb 12, 2008)

hey MOW IT ALL, where is that that you are riding? Is that in the pine barrens off of Rt539? Looks like a good spot to go riding, very few and far between up here in Monmouth Cty to find a place to ride.


----------



## Mow It All (Jul 13, 2006)

The place where the pics were taken is in Jackson NJ, claytons pits. Its right by Lakehurst Navel Base.....We also ride in Stafford (Sahara Sands) Then of course in PA at the coal fields. As far as jumping over the oppisite way and go down......NOT FOR ME. The one guy i ride with does it all day long, he will launh it at 40mph and land about 15' before he touches down. If anyone ever wants to ride fell free to email me, we go out every weekend. [email protected]


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

Lol, It got up to 65 here today but they say some colder weather and snow may be comming later in the week.


----------

